# Senior Female, Livingston County AS, Howell, MI



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm confused. Where is the Senior Dog Sanctuary located? Some days my head spins with all these dogs in need.

I have brain freeze today. Read through here Melissa. They're in Ohio. Maybe they would help?
The Sanctuary for Senior Dogs


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow- what a shame. I'd definitely foster her in a heartbeat.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I sent them an email, but the are in OH, so probably a long shot. Thanks Kimm.



Kimm said:


> I'm confused. Where is the Senior Dog Sanctuary located? Some days my head spins with all these dogs in need.
> 
> I have brain freeze today. Read through here Melissa. They're in Ohio. Maybe they would help?
> The Sanctuary for Senior Dogs


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Maybe Adopt-A-Pet in Fenton will have an available foster home. (810) 629-0723.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here are some rescues.*

Last Chance Animal Rescue - Howell, Brighton and Flint Michigan

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/wag.html

Athenas Wisdom Animal Rescue


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Her Petfinder listing is not available anymore, since she wasn't available until 11/19, I hope that means she was reclaimed by her owners.

Karen, those are good rescue contacts to have I'll keep them handy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks, yes keep them Handy.

You can find out if her owners came if you e-mail the shelter.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Mute point now, but I did get an email from GRRoM:

We will keep an eye on this dog-----we have good contacts, and work well with this shelter, so we will check on him/her and make sure everything is done!

Thanks for caring!
Karen
GRRoM Intakes


----------

